# XMG 507 / XMG 707 und eine Dockingstation



## Dizzazter (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor meinen Tower PC gegen etwas mobileres zu tauschen und mehrere Fragen. 

Seit langem habe ich die Notebooks von Schenker im Auge. 15''/17'' mit I7, SSD (und evtl. normaler Festplatte), 16 GB Ram und einer 1070. 
Ich lese nun immer öfter das einige anderen Hersteller das gleiche Barebone verwenden. Kann mir hier jemand Vergleichsmodelle nennen?
Aktuell komm ich mit den Angeboten mit etwa 1.900 Euro hin (Geduld braucht man natürlich dafür auch). 

Zum Notebook benötige ich noch eine Dockingstation. Ich habe aktuell 2 Monitore ( Einmal 2k und einmal Full HD (Full HD wird demnächst gegen 4k ausgetauscht). 
Die Dockingstation sollte Latenzfreundlich sein und einen zusätzlichen Anschluss über USB verfügen, da ich mein Ultrabook (Arbeitsrechner) dort mit anschließen möchte.
Ich kenne mich aktuell mit den Dockingstations überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen. 

Viele Grüße
Dizzazter


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2016)

Dizzazter schrieb:


> Die Dockingstation sollte Latenzfreundlich sein und einen zusätzlichen  Anschluss über USB verfügen, da ich mein Ultrabook (Arbeitsrechner) dort  mit anschließen möchte.
> Ich kenne mich aktuell mit den Dockingstations überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.



Das Beste wär wenn du direkt bei Schenker nachfragen würdest welche Möglichkeiten du in dem Fall hast.
Ich wär mir nicht sicher ob die Docking-Stations via USB 3.0 mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte umgehen können.

Welches Ultrabook hast du denn derzeit?


----------



## Dizzazter (7. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Beste wär wenn du direkt bei Schenker nachfragen würdest welche Möglichkeiten du in dem Fall hast.
> Ich wär mir nicht sicher ob die Docking-Stations via USB 3.0 mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte umgehen können.
> 
> Welches Ultrabook hast du denn derzeit?



Ich habe zur Zeit ein Toshiba Portege z930-15r. Ich weiß zumindest, dass über USB 2xFullHD Monitore laufen.


----------



## mySN.de (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dizzazter,

da das XMG P507 / P707 über keinen dedizierten Dockingport verfügt muss eine USB-Dockingstation verwendet werden.

Wir haben eine USB 3.0 - Dockingstation im Sortiment welche via HDMI 4k@30Hz ausgeben kann: 2SCHENKER 4K UHD Mini Docking Station
Auf der besseren Seite wäre man natürlich mit einer USB 3.1 Type-C Dockingstation, welche einen höheren Datendurchsatz ermöglicht als es via USB 3.0 möglich ist. Dahingehend gibt es bislang allerdings noch nicht viele Produkte die wirklich erhältlich wären.

Sollte der Schritt auf 4k folgen, wäre meiner heute gültige Empfehlung daher das Display direkt am Notebook anzuschließen. Auch wenn dies natürlich eine Kabelverbindung mehr bedeutet.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Dizzazter (8. Dezember 2016)

mySN.de schrieb:


> Hallo Dizzazter,
> 
> da das XMG P507 / P707 über keinen dedizierten Dockingport verfügt muss eine USB-Dockingstation verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Gibt es von Schenker denn noch eine Dockingstation die der Geräuschentwicklung entgegenwirkt? Da Notebooks bei Last immer um die 50 Db produzieren, suche ich hier noch etwas Entlastung.


----------



## mySN.de (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dizzazter,

du kannst bei jedem Notebook einen Notebookkühler verwenden um das Kühlsystem des Notebooks zu unterstützen. Wir empfehlen dabei Produkte von z.B. Cooler Master.

Die 50dB Marke wirst du bei 3D-Last im Übrigen nicht erreichen.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------

